# Mini Lamancha udder questions



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a mini lamancha. She had her first kidding this year and she can milk already (I still need training) but she stands well she lets me practice basically since I hardly get milk out of her and I am pretty sure it's to no fault of her. So my questions are:
1. How much does a mini usually give? FOUND THIS ONE 3-7lbs and 2lbs = 1 quart

2. Do their teats get bigger or easier to milk the second third time kidding?

just wondering if I should go back to full lamancha or not but MAN those are big girls! 

5. How big do they get. Mine is 1.5 and she's still small. Or maybe I should ask at what age they are full grown? FOUND IT 26 inches

I left my babies on her and let them stretch them out naturally plus I was learning to milk so I needed baby's help.

Thanks!


----------

